# [Q] Convert .RAR to .apk



## Scarface666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, i have downloaded an aplication for android to my pc, it's winrar archive. I have some files and folders like META-INF, classes, resources etc. I know that those files are files from apk but i dont know how to convert rar to apk. I cant just change file name after dot, from rar to apk. Please help me.


----------



## caguirr4 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I know it might be a dumb suggestion but did you open the 
.rar to see if the .apk is inside? 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## gkenny1991 (Dec 9, 2010)

yust rename is to .apk lol , winrar wil see a .apk file as a .zip or .rar file


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 9, 2010)

My APK files are seen are seen as winrar files in the pc, but as APK files in my cell


----------



## Scarface666 (Dec 11, 2010)

caguirr4 said:


> Well I know it might be a dumb suggestion but did you open the
> .rar to see if the .apk is inside?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sure i opened it. Like I wrote there was files and folders like META-INF. I cant rename this file. 




gkenny1991 said:


> yust rename is to .apk lol , winrar wil see a .apk file as a .zip or .rar file

Click to collapse



I cant rename this file. When I change it's name its like xxxx.apk.zip not xxxx.apk




Diamond_dawg said:


> My APK files are seen are seen as winrar files in the pc, but as APK files in my cell

Click to collapse



My PC see apk an rar files, so it's not it.


----------



## caguirr4 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well you should be able to just change the file name to xxxxx.apk. You should download 7zip and associate .apk with that instead of winrar. But you might have to change the file name in properties instead of maybe just right clicking and rename.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Scarface666 (Dec 11, 2010)

I fixed problem on my own, but thanks for helping guys.


----------



## XboxOmac (Dec 11, 2010)

Make sure that on your computer, you have 'See Hidden File Extensions' in your folders option. You can then rename it and you can change the type.

Sent from my Zio using XDA App


----------



## caguirr4 (Dec 11, 2010)

Scarface666 said:


> I fixed problem on my own, but thanks for helping guys.

Click to collapse



How did you fix it.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Product F(RED) (Dec 11, 2010)

APKs are just ZIP files. Extract the files from the RAR, archive them as ZIP and then just rename to ".apk". I know this because this is how I theme.


----------



## Scarface666 (Dec 12, 2010)

caguirr4 said:


> How did you fix it.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I just downloaded this archive one more time and when "save as" window appeared i changed the line under name from "winrar archive" to "all files" and I added one more ".apk" to the name.


----------



## HostsBrik (Jan 15, 2015)

*Exclareçendo*

What did the friend is trying to report, and looking for solutions is as follows: I have the .apk Extracted ... Shaped Pasta ... and want to convert it in APK ... I open the folder and select the files and send pro Winrar, compact for RAR, and RAR to rename the .apk. However when trying to install, the packet error ... Not simply rename .rar to .apk 

View attachment 3116983

View attachment 3116985


----------

